# MSI MS-7100 K8N Diamond/Platinum SLI & MS-7125 K8N Neo4 Platinum Bios and Tools



## //mAr (Jan 20, 2005)

Show article


----------



## Raz0r-X (Jan 23, 2005)

*onboard soudnblaster - msi k8n diamond*

:\>epci.exe /w:MSI_01.DAT

Creative Eeprom PCI programming utility for MSI
Version 5.10.MSI
-----------------------------------------
Alice2 chip found !
Bus :0 Device: 0 Function :0
P17 not detected. Program abort

* * * Result: FAILED! * * *

what does this mean ?!


Why cant i get this working ??


----------



## //mAr (Feb 2, 2005)

try again, or use extra soundcard like audigy or sth.
new bios: 





















but  no vcore advantages ...


----------



## //mAr (Feb 12, 2005)

added ms 7125 non sli


----------



## //mAr (Feb 20, 2005)

v5.0 Beta 2 W7100NMS V5.0B2 021405 21:23:33 
changes so far:
2.5 - 3,1v vdimm
new cpu voltage control.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 28, 2005)

Which bios can give voltages up to 1.8


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 1, 2005)

''v5.0 Beta 2 W7100NMS V5.0B2 021405 21:23:33
changes so far:
2.5 - 3,1v vdimm
new cpu voltage control.''
i install this bios and 
i choose 1.450 and 12..v cpu voltaj:1.63
but in windows vcore is 1.55v
this bios not work


----------



## h017ah (Mar 11, 2005)

I've got the MSI K8N nForce4 without SLI (BIOS version 1.1), and I can't seem to get the FSB over 219 no matter what I do... the temperatures are good too, and I've tried booting with 1,55V on CPU ...

It works fine on 219 but not on 220 or more. I've got some Crucial TWINX PC4000 3-4-4-8 RAM too...
But when I try to boot with FSB at 220, I just get a black screen, and I have to reset CMOS...

Since it isn't the temperatures (they are below 40 C), what am I doing wrong?

CPU is Winchester 3500+


----------



## sauria (Mar 11, 2005)

The Winchester is your issue here h017ah
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52258&page=23&pp=25


I just got a Diamond Board in a Box that says K8N Neo4 Platinum /SLI (601-7100-020), I'm in the USA.

MSI Taiwan has different BIOS on their site for each board and I can't find the Diamond on th US site. Is this the same board?

Thanks for your fine work //mAr


----------



## Pk007 (Mar 14, 2005)

Make Sure CPU Spread Spectrum is off before any FSB changes....also....try hit the reset button after a failed boot - most times works after that 

Only managed 241 FSB though. Which BIOS is best for overclocking ? Running good watercooling and getting sub 40 degrees at full load with 1.7volts

Wierd though is the fact that I boot clean with 240 FSB, mem set to 150, HTT 5 or 4 no difference and the PC won't boot first time after being left cold for a while....

Pk


----------



## sauria (Mar 14, 2005)

Pk007 said:
			
		

> Make Sure CPU Spread Spectrum is off before any FSB changes....also....try hit the reset button after a failed boot - most times works after that
> 
> Only managed 241 FSB though. Which BIOS is best for overclocking ? Running good watercooling and getting sub 40 degrees at full load with 1.7volts
> 
> ...


You have a Winchester?


----------



## Pk007 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep, D0 Week 52 Winnie, can handle up to 1,7volts with no shutdown. 3200+ @ 2gigs (duh ;P) the manufacturing code is the same as my buddies who runs @ 260FSB/1.45V aircooled....Power Supply is Enermax 600W SLI with 35Amp 12volt rail, ONE 6800 GT also watercooled so I doubt it's a power issue.

The Ram is Geil UltraX 3200, i've set it down to 3:4 ratio to take that out of the equation.I thought it's a BIOS/Motherboard issue, but i'm going to try some other RAM first to see what happens. 

Pk


----------



## sauria (Mar 15, 2005)

*v5.0 Beta 2 	W7100NMS*



			
				//mAr said:
			
		

> v5.0 Beta 2 W7100NMS V5.0B2 021405 21:23:33
> changes so far:
> 2.5 - 3,1v vdimm
> new cpu voltage control.


v5.0 Beta 2 	W7100NMS 	V5.0B2 021405 21:23:33

Anyone tried this on a Diamond?


----------



## sauria (Mar 16, 2005)

I read the issue seems to be with the CBBID stepping Winchester and that CBBHD steppings work great.  Do you know your stepping?
http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=75506.0;topicseen


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 17, 2005)

*HT multiplier*

Decrease HT multipliex down to 1x. MSI Neo4 Platinum BIOS sets this multiplier wrong so if you set it 1x it will be at about 3~3.5x. It will help You.


----------



## robowang (Mar 19, 2005)

*5.04 beta bios*

Can anyone get this bios? New one on the Diamond club forum. I cannot get above 1.53-1.55 vcore with any bios so far. Hoping this one will work. I have a Platinium SLI.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 25, 2005)

I got the same problem.
I reach up to 2550 MHZ under  
Tips: if you want to improve a little bit theFSB frequency, try to change the DDR slots 1&2 ->  3&4.
I get up to 229 MHz FSB but not higher... so bad

or if you are focused on your fsb frequency try to lower the multiplicator it will allow your to rise a little


----------



## sauria (Mar 25, 2005)

3&4 work better on your Diamond?  What RAM?  Thanks!


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 25, 2005)

on my Platinium (bios v1.2)... not Diamond.
RAM : 2 x CORSAIR XMS 3200 XL.

For your information, I read in a french forum, that someone who had exactly the same problem, changed his CPU (A64 3000 -> A64 3500) and his problem disapeared. that's very mysterious. Tomorrow, I'll come to the shop where I bought my mobo and my CPU and ask them for a piece of advice.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 25, 2005)

I've found THE SOLUTION !!!!! YOUPI

The last thing I would have thought to be the limitant factor : THE HTT
YES it's the HTT. no doubt about it. 
I put it to 1 and now I can reach 290MHz and probably higher. Indeed this time I was limited by my RAM.

I'm very happy. I hope it won't have too much impact on the performances.

Now I'm very tired and I'm going to bed !!! (half past zero in France)
Good luck in your overclocking. I'll come back in few days. Bye


----------



## uglyvamp (Mar 31, 2005)

downloaded the latest beta bios for MSI K8N SLI NF4. 

here's the only add on that fascinate me.  Vdimm up from 2.85v default max to 3.1v. 

however in CoreCell, i see memory voltage as 2.5v      this i'm confused.

besides, i'm not getting memory tweak performance gain. 

i've 2 pairs of ram. 

1) 2x 512mb samsung tcb3 default @ DDR33. 

before mod, able to push DDR 406 @ DDR400, 2.5,3,3,7 @ 2.85V
after mod, it won't run stable at that above speed. 

2) 2x Twinmoss Speed premium UTT chips default @ DDR400

before mod & after same result, around DDR 460, 2.5, 3, 3, 7 
but i notice system more stable at that speed, at least i could loop test memory for couple of hours.


----------



## sauria (Apr 1, 2005)

Uglyvamp, check this thread out:

http://www.rhcf.com/sisubb/ultimatebb.php/topic/21/173.html

"Take note that when you flash the BIOS, you MUST reset CMOS and not just load optimized or failsafe defaults. I've found that the vcore adjustments don't work after a flash unless you clear CMOS. "


----------



## uglyvamp (Apr 1, 2005)

oh !! no wonder ... i keep having the same feeling it isn't going anywhere ... 

thanks for the link man ... trying it later  

cheers..


----------



## sauria (Apr 2, 2005)

Sure


----------



## Uglyvamp1 (Apr 4, 2005)

reflash & reset cmos. 

vdimm still show 2.55v - 2.6v in windows  

i've flash back to the earlier bios & o/c seems better.


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 15, 2005)

*Ocz Ddr Booster*

i have an ocz ddr booster and my cpu works good with defaut vcore
do you think i need to test a modded bios?
this modded bios improves performances on my sli platinum?


----------



## FiNaL_InSight (Apr 17, 2005)

i have the ms-7100 version and when i overclock the video doesnt always startup...i know the system is posting, but i have to power off the comp a few times before it'll actually kick in. Its totally driving me insane, because i got 250FSB stable...but when i go to oc some more....it gets hard to tell if the system ISNT posting...or just doing the same thing as it usually does. Anyone know of a fix for this. Its stock bios by the way.


----------



## Tijgert (Apr 25, 2005)

I flashed the 1.41B into my 7125 and all seemed fine.

The OC options now let me get quite a bit higher voltage than before.
With Vid at 1.425v I can select +20% which gives a whopping 1.79v in CoreCenter!
With 1.45v (which for some reason now is the Bios's max) it has 'only' 16.6% as max to add to about 1.66v).

With v1.1 the max was about 1.55v in CoreCenter (even though 1.55v was selected in the bios *and* 8.3% added as well... only 1.44v without the 8.3%). Weird... what to believe?

I did notice that my system also had problems starting up the video about half the time!
Normally a single beep, now one long beep followed by two short ones...
I have to reset a few times at worst to fix it... I just hope it keeps booting up normally in the end, without video it would be kinda hard to flash back to an original bios.

The funny thing is that I didn't OC anything.
The mem is set at 133 because I DO intend to OC using ClockGen, and the voltage is at 1.425+16.6%.
The FSB remains normal at 200 with a HT of 3.

After flashing I cleared the Cmos and the first message I got at first boot was a 'Cmos checksum error' and non recognition of my drives (the drive thing is the secure mode it said it was in I think).

So then I tried the v1.3 final bios.
I noticed with the v1.3 bios that on a 133MHz memory bus, CoreCenter only shows 129MHz even though the Post showed 134MHz and some timing bladiebla.
It lost 4MHz somewhere in windows. Is it a speed reporting bug in the bios and it is secretely at 133MHz anyway? I doubt 4MHz will show up in benchmarks of the memory).

I can't say for sure if v1.41 did that too.
I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary and I ClockGenned the hell out of it so I should've seen if anything strange was there.

*Edit: With v1.3 t a multiplier of 9 the MEM would be at 129MHz, at 8.5 it would be at 131MHz and at 8 it's 133MHz. Don't know why, it's just the way it is.*

At least v1.3 boots up the video 10 times out of 10...

p.s. Wouldn't it be nice to have some sort of changelog on those bios hacks? Im just flashing in the blind here but would really like to know what's new with v1.41 as opposed to 1.3.
Also, which bios is based on the latest official v1.2 bios from MSI?

EDIT:
Seems like I'm the only one here, I will just edit my post instead of adding new ones all the time.


----------



## Nexus (May 29, 2005)

*3.3 Final*

Anyone tried that 3.3 Final for Diamond?

I've tried the 1.3 but my rig fails to reboot with that BIOS


----------



## Tijgert (May 30, 2005)

Does ANYBODY have any clue what's with the modded 1.4 bios and the new beta 1.52?
(7125)


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 1, 2005)

Tijgert said:
			
		

> Does ANYBODY have any clue what's with the modded 1.4 bios and the new beta 1.52?
> (7125)



Tij... try sending a PM to //mAr ... he is the author of the article .... here


----------



## Tijgert (Jun 1, 2005)

My previous message was kinda on the lenghty side because I didn't get any response on my PM.
I ended up rambling on all by myself.

I think he just adds the bioses to the list and has little or no clue himself, but even for that I suppose we should be gratefull, without that I would never know of any bios updates.. until this:

http://www.lejabeach.com/MSIK8N/k8nneo4ultra/k8nneo4.html


----------



## aehmkei (Jun 1, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Tij... try sending a PM to //mAr ... he is the author of the article .... here



I sent this bios to him.
There's nothing else modified but some hidden options are enabled.
That's all.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 2, 2005)

aehmkei said:
			
		

> I sent this bios to him.
> There's nothing else modified but some hidden options are enabled.
> That's all.



Thanks aehmkei ...


----------



## Tijgert (Jun 2, 2005)

Excellent, that's about an infinite amount more information than I could find anywhere 

Any clue what's the hubbub about 1.52b?
Also no changelog or anything.

And am I missing something when I don't upgrade the bios to Venice supporting while.. running on a Venice?


----------



## feelx (Jun 6, 2005)

*Bios versions are confusing me*

Hello Folks!

Thanks for this forum - i've found it by googeling a little bit  I've got a MSI-7100 Board and flashed the v3.3 final Bios...
These version numbers (1.x, 3.x and 5.x) are confusing me... Can you please explain the differences to me? Thank you in advance...

BTW: Since I've flashed from 3.0 (initial)-> 3.3 final - windows XP takes a lot more time to shut down... Anyone has the same?


----------



## //mAr (Jun 13, 2005)

1.XX = standart bios for Diamond, 3.XX standart bios for k8n sli (exact same boards, bios have various boot up screens)
5.XX overclocking bios!


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, but 5.0 beta 8 is undervolting... the best bios so far is 5.0 beta 6... I don't know what they did with 508... sucks as if it was 1.xx or 3.xx...


----------



## cbila (Jun 13, 2005)

5.0 Beta 8 has the same problem. Windows does not shut down or restart correctly with NVIDIA RAID 0. I think that is the problem with all bios versions with NVIDIA RAID v4.84. The best bios is 5.06 so far.


----------



## feelx (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you for your replies... In fact I'm experiencing same probs with (original) 3.3 and the new 3.4 BIOS - Raid 0 - Windows XP has some probs when shutting down. But in fact it DOES shutdown for me... but I have to wait about  60-90sec until it completely shut down. 
The monitor-LED color goes into energy save mode - (green -> orange) but windows shuts down some minutes later. So it could be that the 5b7 and beta8 bios has the same issue.. It shuts down, but it takes some time... Dunno why?


----------



## Uglyvampy (Jun 27, 2005)

hi all .. 

MSI SLI Platinum + 3000+ Venice

earlier bios 

- system will no boot or post with fsb above 240 ( it depend on rams maybe )
- my Raid 0 x4 HD  setup cannot restart or shutdown. 


5.06 bios 

- can set fsb past 240
- able to shutdown or restart like normal


Currently experiencing system sudden off. Been ok all the while. And yes I do overclock. 3000+ @ 2.75ghz.  Then I will have to get in bios do some tiny adjustment, save & reboot, and system will work fine for hours. Then, same thing will happen again .. lol


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=638&kind=1

For Diamond  Ver 1.5 

Update date 	2005-7-4


----------



## sauria (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link -- tried it yet?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 15, 2005)

http://www.lejabeach.com/MSIK8N/k8nneo4ultra/W7125NMS171.zip

Fix? problem FSB>219Mhz witn Vinice... 

But I have SLI Platinum + Winch(3200+)...


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.msi-korea.co.kr/program/...d=K8N%20SLI%20%C7%C3%B7%A1%C6%BC%B3%D1&part=1
link to page K8N SLI Plat.
This bios Ver 3.5.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 18, 2005)

Bios Ver 3.5 for SLI Plat.

Fix problem
- The Cool'N'Quiet set disable or enable. The result is enable.
- System will be freeze or hang up when install Win xp
under RAID mode


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 19, 2005)

Any performance bios was released after V5.08. I realy need that because need 3.1V mem.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, sucks that last good Vdimm & Vcore version is 5.06, and has issues with Venice cores..


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 25, 2005)

the latest 5.08beta isn't too good either, 5.06 still the best so far ....


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bios Versions.*

Can someone please explain to me which BIOS version does what?

MSI 7100 (Diamond)

1.x ??
3.x ??
5.x ??

I don't know which to download! Where do these versions come from, are they from MSI, or are they used written?

This @#@$% motherboard is driving me nuts, sometimes it boots to windows where the little green line runs across the screen saying how far it has loaded, sometimes it just stays there and does nothing, just keeps running the little progress bar.

And if I change something in the BIOS, then Sometimes it boots - and then sometimes it doesn't. I don't understand what's going on.

I have a 3800+ and two 6800GT's in SLI. 4 Kingston 514 DDR433's.

What is the max that I can overclock these parts? And what voltage settings do I need to use?

I'm sorry if these questions sound a little stupid, kind of new to this whole overclocking and voltage thing. Also, how does the HT affect the performance of the machine?

Thank you kindly,
David.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 27, 2005)

how is this Bios 3.5 for SLI Plat. that's posted above for OC... did anyone try?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 28, 2005)

*WindowsXP doesn't boot, intermittent.*

Morning,

I've installed and tested just about all the version for the Diamond, and I still experience the same problem.

Sometimes, when windowsXP loads - it gets stuck at the 'loading' screen, the one where you have the little green bar that indicates the progress. Sometimes, it boots, and sometimes the little green bar just runs forever. Sometimes, the disk light is on, sometimes it's not.

I've tried to play around with the voltage settings, the RAID settings, the board voltage settings. Nothing seems to solve this problem. Sometimes it just boots without a problem, other times - it just doesn't!

Tell me something, when I install a new BIOS with the WinFlash util and tell it to clear the BIOS, does it clear the BIOS? In other words, do I need to do a hard reset on the Mobo, or is the clearing of the BIOS in Winflash sufficient?

Please guys, this is driving me nuts! I can't find the problem..

Thank you.
David.


----------



## feelx (Aug 2, 2005)

*The new official BIOS v3.6 is out*

Hi

MSI released a new official Bios for K8N-Sli Platinum v3.6 - the shut-down probs (Bios v3.3 / v3.4) with RAID0 @ nvidia Raid schould be solved now....

I cannot say anything about the oc, sorry


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 29, 2005)

OK, MSI has definitly given up on Platinum/Diamond boards. One month or two - they're the best and brightest, and just a month later, they're giving up on them... Blah. Max Vcore I'm getting is 1.52.... How lousy is that?!


----------



## uglyvamp (Sep 6, 2005)

feelx said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> MSI released a new official Bios for K8N-Sli Platinum v3.6 - the shut-down probs (Bios v3.3 / v3.4) with RAID0 @ nvidia Raid schould be solved now....
> 
> I cannot say anything about the oc, sorry



bios V3.6  -  Tested immediately its released few days. 

Verdict - still a bad bios !!! Becos the shutdown / restart prob with with Raid 0  still CANNOT be solved perfectly. 

FSB can't seem to run past 265mhz stably ... occasional errors. 

Currently still using V5.06 Beta which i think is the best version so far, with least bug. 
No shutdown/rstart prob & No  FSB bug ..


----------



## //mAr (Sep 12, 2005)

get dfi  nf4 ... you'll be happy...


----------



## sauria (Sep 13, 2005)

*Yes*



			
				//mAr said:
			
		

> get dfi  nf4 ... you'll be happy...


Just ordered a DFI nf4 SLI-DR


----------



## alkers (Mar 25, 2006)

I've a k8n diamond.
I need 2.9V Vdimm, but it maxes at 2.85V.
Is there another BIOS that will let it go higher?
Thanks


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2006)

:goodpost:


I want more too. My OCZ can handle up to 3.0 without voiding the warranty.


----------



## pcharouz (Apr 15, 2006)

Wich bios should I use for "Msi k8n neo4/sli MS-7100" and athlon 4000+ "San Diego" so I can go higher with my vcore?


----------



## spud107 (Jan 30, 2008)

nice guide, wish i found it sooner,

anyone here still got one of these boards? ms-7125?


----------



## RedFox200 (Feb 4, 2008)

I got a 7100 and I started testing what I've found here. Until now the max. FSB I got was around 240 with stock voltage but it was unstable.


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 7, 2008)

I got MS-7220 ,MSI K8N Diamond Plus.Max FSB was 303 using 9 multi with my 3200+,stock HSF.Max temps were around 44C for CPU.BTW since SB gets a hell of hot,I use a fan from MSI FX5200


----------



## spud107 (May 18, 2008)

some mem info here, seems so affect most of the models
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19883
basically 
asynch latency, setting of 6ns gives 8ns
twr, 2=3 3=2
trwt, leave at auto or no boot
twtr, leave at 2 or auto, or no boot


----------

